# Collinite: 476's -V- 915 -V- 845. Users opinions?



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been using 476's for a while now, i find it very durable, howvere, its kinda hard to work with compared to other wax. Its rock solid in the tin, hard to see going on and sometimes hard to remove. But for durability its up there with the best.


Has anyone used all three listes, and if so, what you the recommendations be, giving that i'm looking for something easier to apply, maybe the 476's been rock solid in the tin is normal, or should it be heated up in some way? its cold weather a lot of the time were i live, and even getting some 476' onto a cloth or pad can be hard, so much so my wrist hurts after a while.

i was told 476 contains less carnuba than the other so will last longer, still havnt settled on which is best - durability - or shine.....


so 
Collinite: 476's -V- 915 -V- 845. Users opinions?

Regards
MrDub


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My 476's is soft in the tin.Looks wise its very slight between 476's and 915 . 845 is easy to remove and is durable


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

845 is by far the easiest to use, meant to be the liquid version of 476.

915 smells better then 476 but thats about it! I'm a sucker for smelly stuff


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Only used 915 and it was a breeze to use, so long as you put on thin layers. Anything other than this left patches on the paintwork.
I would imagine 845 would be easier to use as it is in liquid form. Seen a lot of members post positive comments on here about it's longevity. As good as 476 for durability, subjective due to the climate the car "lives" in and whether or not it is garaged.


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I just waxed my two cars this past week with 845. It really is easy to apply and remove. It may not be quite as durable as 746s, but it is still more durable than most other waxes out there, at least according to popular report. And it's a nice look, too. :thumb::thumb:

Just be sure to shake it up a bunch ... and then shake it a few more times. 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

again ive only used 915 and have had no trouble applying or removing, even when i applied a little too much


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

476 is the one I always favour as when bought in 18oz size its the best value oz per £, and more importantly in my experience application per £... That combined with the fact its the most duerable of the Collinites makes it a winner for me...

915 is very nice - very durable, and apparently with a higher carnauba content to the 476's higher sythetic content... but really, who's counting? Its product performance that counts, and while it is claimed the extra carnauba makes for a deeper shine with the 915, I certainly cannot claim to see this on well prepped paint. Its a great wax for sure, the 915, but for me its pipped by the cheaper and more durable 476.

Not a huge fan of liquid waxes myself, you get more for your ££ with a paste in my experience in terms of number of applications - unless of course we are considering the gallon sizes of #26 from Meguiars!! :lol:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi I used 746 for the first time a couple of weeks ago, I kept the wax indoors prior to using it and followed the advice given in this forum, in my experience it went on and came off fine,.I should also mention I bought the larger tin, excellent value for the money IMO


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Not a huge fan of liquid waxes myself, you get more for your ££ with a paste in my experience in terms of number of applications - unless of course we are considering the gallon sizes of #26 from Meguiars!! :lol:


If one is only detailing one's own personal car(s), then the pennies saved by using 476 over against, say, 845 is inconsequential in the long term. I bought a new bottle of 845 in September for use as my winter wax. Since then I have applied five coats to my two cars. A very little goes a very long way. I still have 90-95% of the bottle left. By the time I have emptied this bottle, I am going to be a very, very old man. 

A couple of weeks ago I found a tin of 476s on sale, so of course I had to get it. Now I'm 56 years old, but I'm hoping I still have a decade or two left in me. Assuming I start to use my 476s next autumn as my foundational winter wax, my children will inherit a tin that will probably look like it's hardly been used.

Of course, if one details a lot of cars, then the economics of cost per ounce takes takes on a different importance.

How does one calculate the worth of 845's ease of use?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, 845 is easy to apply / remove. 

I would prefer to apply say 3 coats of 845 than 2 coats of 476. I'd imagine that durability would be fairly similar given an extra coat of 845.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

A excellent response, as always...

So 845 seems to come out on top of ease to use.... mmmm

My 476 is stored in the boot of my car and when i go to wax the car the wax is rock solid in the tin, its like a bar of soap but only 10 times harder... ist nearly impossible to get onto the cloth/pad..

*Has any one experienced this before with 476's? * maybe it needs to be warmed up.....


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

maybe use a hairdryer to soften the top, i remeber seeing my mum do this when she used to put wax in her hair when i was about 6yo lol, no not 915, hair wax! :lol:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wondering if the wax has bee kept in your car boot and extremes of temperature (Summer & Winter) if the solvents may have evaporated somewhat.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I've only used 845 and I find it VERY easy to use, gives great durability and IMO looks good too. Not quite as good as Blackfire, but definatley more durable.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Probably worth keeping thr Wax in the house until you need to use it by the sounds of it?

I'm getting either the 476s or the 915 in the new year, not really sure which one yet but both sound great to me. Might go for the 915 as it is easier to use. I'm ruling the 845 out for the moment as I want to try a paste wax


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

I've used both 476 and 845 insulator wax. If I remember rightly are you not meant to apply the 476 with a damp applicator? I never had any problems using either, but in saying that the 845 is childplay to use, I really like it and has super good durability, I even found it to be better than the 476, but in saying that I find it easier to apply the liquid so probably had more layer of wax on the car. I also tried machine buffing the 845 wax. I did half and half, the water beaded amazingly on the half that was hand buffed and the half that was machine buffed the water just rolled off!

As a previous poster said you must make sure to shake the hell out of the liquid wax and if it has been sittting for quite a while it can seperate. I'd image that the tin of wax would last longer though as I have had the 845 less than a year and have about half a bottle left but have used to apply a total of 25 layers to cars as well as to polished metal, alloys, engine components etc. 

I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

John, regarding the machine buffing of the wax, I would expect that would be too agressive and actually removed the wax you'd just applied?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Probably worth keeping thr Wax in the house until you need to use it by the sounds of it?
> 
> I'm getting either the 476s or the 915 in the new year, not really sure which one yet but both sound great to me. Might go for the 915 as it is easier to use. I'm ruling the 845 out for the moment as I want to try a paste wax


I keep mine in the house over the winter, it seems to be happier in the way that its more ready to use and not frozen!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

476 all the way. Pain in the a$$ to remove - but well worth the extra effort - and the durability is next to none AFAIK. Time for a gratuitous 476 beading shot from this morning!  :-


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> John, regarding the machine buffing of the wax, I would expect that would be too agressive and actually removed the wax you'd just applied?


That's what I thought hence the 50/50 split. I used my G220 on the lowest speed and used either a 3M pad polishing or a Megs finishing pad as far as I can remember.

I didn't feel / notice that the durability, beading properties was noticeably reduced. I waxed it about 6 weeks later (and up to that point it beaded as per the water patterns were as the first day) so in terms of longevity I cannot confirm that either way lasted longer.

I really only did it as an experiment, was just curious if I would get a better shine from the paintwork.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> John, regarding the machine buffing of the wax, I would expect that would be too agressive and actually removed the wax you'd just applied?


Only benefit i see is that you get a nice thin even coat. I wouldnt say that its any easier either. If you used a finishing pad and slow, then you wouldnt remove anything you've just applied.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

476's will be tucked up nice and warm in my house every night then!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Only benefit i see is that you get a nice thin even coat. I wouldnt say that its any easier either. If you used a finishing pad and slow, then you wouldnt remove anything you've just applied.


Probably just easier to go at it with the MF cloth though I guess.

If the wax is nice and soft when it's put on then it'll probably go on more evening I expect. This time of year is a nightmare for it though lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Probably just easier to go at it with the MF cloth though I guess.
> 
> If the wax is nice and soft when it's put on then it'll probably go on more evening I expect. This time of year is a nightmare for it though lol


Definatly. I always apply by hand, i find it more rewarding too.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

845 much easier to use in this cold weather, leaves a nice wet finish, might not last as long as 476 but I did my car in 25min today and 3 coats will see you through to the spring.


----------

